# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Каким пакетом офисных приложений Вы пользуетесь.

## [email protected]

Хотелось бы узнать, какой продукт используют посетители данного ресурса.
Все пакеты оффисных приложений мне не известны, поэтому, если кто-то использует, то что не перечисленно в приведенных вариантах, просьба выбирать Другое и, если можно, пояснить что именно.
Я приношу свои извинения тем, кто уже проголосовал в первом варианте, но там я не предусмотрел, что у многих несколько компьютеров и один вариант не всегда актуален. Так что просьба проголосовать ещё раз, для большей объективности и наглядности.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

Офис 2007 про...наиболее удобный (для меня) пакет позволяющий решать задачи перед которыми пасует офис 2003, про "де-зеро" вообще молчу...курит в окопах

----------


## sergey888

Пользуюсь OpenOffice да и то очень редко.

----------


## Surfer

офис 2003, AbiWord Portable, Atlantis, PolyEdit, OOo =))

----------


## Толик

Опеноффис, единственное что не нравится - подтормаживает при запуске

----------


## XP user

Office 2003. Но жёстко ограниченно - установил из этого комплекта только Word и PowerPoint, причём сделал так: Сервис - Макрос - Безопасность - 'Очень Высокая'. Фактически это значит, что макросы работать не будут.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

*p2u*, по ограничению макросов с Вами согласен, тоже всё жёстко ограниченно в 2007. Хотя кроме того, что перечислили Вы ещё стоит Excel, Outlook, Access, Visio, Project.

----------


## XP user

> *p2u*, по ограничению макросов с Вами согласен, то же всё жёстко ограниченно в 2007. Хотя кроме того, что перечислили Вы ещё стоит Excel, Outlook, Access, Visio, Project.


К счастью при установке выбор дают, и можно отказаться от того, что не нужно. Хорошая про-активная стратегия - то, что не нужно не надо устанавливать...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

Это да, но то-то и оно, что ставил всё что нужно и то, что не входит в стандартный пакет т.е. Visio, Project. Сам не люблю ставить то чем не пользуюсь.

----------


## drongo

мне более удобен показался office 2003 ( пробовал: OO ,оffice2000,оffice xp, оffice 2007 )

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-вынужден пользовать на разных машинах разный софт, поэтому ответ - MS Office XP, MS Office 2003, MS Office 2007, Microsoft Works, OpenOffice, Corel WordPerfect Office ...это не считая различных текстовых процессоров и редакторов электронных таблиц.
-последнее время чаще приходится работать с MS Office 2007, очень даже замечательный пакет...

----------


## StuPPvir

Microsoft Office 2003
Microsoft Office 2007

----------


## senyak

Офис 2003. Хватает его

----------


## dr.Faust

На работе OpenOffice.org 2.4 и МСО2003 (пока не можем обойтись без Excel).
Дома OpenOffice.org 2.4.

Возможно пункты с МСО, стоило бы разделить на лицензионный/не лицензинный. Интересно посмотреть в таком разрезе.

----------


## maXmo

Поставил ООО, будем пользовать.  :Smiley:

----------


## solongoy

> На работе OpenOffice.org 2.4 и МСО2003 (пока не можем обойтись без Excel).
> Дома OpenOffice.org 2.4.
> 
> Возможно пункты с МСО, стоило бы разделить на лицензионный/не лицензинный. Интересно посмотреть в таком разрезе.


 :Smiley: Да уж действительно, интересно посмотреть какой процент лицензионного ПО от Майкрософт. А то все герои "у меня 2003\2007".

А если по делу, то дома OOo 2.4, на работе OOo 2.4 + 2 MSO 2003 (Как показала практика, ООо устраивает всех, кроме некоторых...сотрудников :Angry: , но таких к счастью ~2-3).

----------


## Kinneas

Что я могу сказать.. Ругать людей, которых "не устраивает" open office не стоит - у меня самого не лучшие впечатления о нем - как, к примеру, Вы думаете он открывает документ MS Word с внедренной таблицей Excel? А вот как - таблица Excel конвертируется в картинку. Юзабельность такого документа, сами понимаете, практически нулевая. Еще сталкивался с проблемами при открытии документов MS Word с форматированием "по ширине" в open office и наоборот.. В Word для такого рода форматирования используется переменный размер пробелов. Ну а open office просто заменяет единичные пробелы на много пробелов идущих подряд. Открывая сохраненный таким образом документ в Word получаем черт знает что. Сразу оговорюсь, что, вполне возможно, что в более новых сборках эти недостатки были исправлены.

Надо сказать, open office, в любом случае - весьма достойный продукт и дома я использую именно его.

----------


## Surfer

Посмотрим после релиза на koffice , функционал пока конечно слабоват, но чем больше альтернатив, тем лучше  :Smiley:

----------


## Panic!

> Да уж действительно, интересно посмотреть какой процент лицензионного ПО от Майкрософт. А то все герои "у меня 2003\2007".


Офис 2003, не лицензия. Использую редко, т.к. нет потребности..  :Smiley:

----------


## Keper

Дома и на работе на личной машине OO. Купил на пару машин на работе MS Office 2007, причин на большие траты не вижу.

----------


## maXmo

> Еще сталкивался с проблемами при открытии документов MS Word с форматированием "по ширине" в open office и наоборот.. В Word для такого рода форматирования используется переменный размер пробелов. Ну а open office просто заменяет единичные пробелы на много пробелов идущих подряд. Открывая сохраненный таким образом документ в Word получаем черт знает что. Сразу оговорюсь, что, вполне возможно, что в более новых сборках эти недостатки были исправлены.


В моей версии 2.4 не воспроизводится.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mkl

Предпочитаю офис 2К3. Редко, но метко нужны макросы.
Опен офис 2.2 (writer) сегодня озадачил: располагаю текст в таблице вертикально (долго искал  :Smiley:  ), сохраняю "как doc", открываю в ворде - хренушки.
Про скорость... ничего  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Опен офис 2.2 (writer) сегодня озадачил: располагаю текст в таблице вертикально (долго искал  ), сохраняю "как doc", открываю в ворде - хренушки.
> Про скорость... ничего


2.4 давно вышел.

----------


## mkl

Вышел. 
Во-первых у меня нет столько трафика, чтоб за каждой новой беткой качать по 160 метров. Во-вторых - у него (ладно, пусть у меня) глюки с установкой.
Мандрива-фри, графический инсталлятор не запускается - требует рута(а мандрива упирается, не хочет рута графического  :Smiley:  ), консольный - ругается на отсутствие запущенного X, искусственно запущенный X из-под рута также успеха не принес.
Не сомневаюсь, это все можно преодолеть, но зачем? Офис - не самоцель...
Тестировать глюки v2.4?

----------


## maXmo

а 2к3 при этом нормально работает? Не хочет графического рута?  :Smiley: 


Значит, пошёл софт, который не работает в типичной линуховой конфигурации  :Cheesy:  Это, надо сказать, знак, знак.  :Happy:   :Clapping:  Растёт линух, скоро начнут сохранять баги для обратной совместимости.  :Happy:

----------


## 1205

Использую Microsoft Office 2007 на основном компе, Open Office Pro на ноуте.

----------


## калека

2007 офис нормальная вещь... только интерфейс трудноват. грузит очень

----------


## 1205

> 2007 офис нормальная вещь... только интерфейс трудноват. грузит очень


Привыкнуть можно.

----------


## XP user

Я тоже перешёл на OpenOffice. Отдал MS Office 2003 в подарок нуждающемуся. Я знаю, что это жестоко, но...

Paul

----------


## Helgin

НА работе Office 2003, в параллель поставил 2007 - но это жесть - тормозит на слабом компе. Правда тормозит все равно меньше чем ООо, который тоже стоит.
Приходится работать с разными людьми. Сотрудники SUN присылают документы в формате ООо - открываю в нем же -плывет презентация.
Сотрудники MS gприылают в формате 2007 - заколебался конвертировать. 2007 хороший, если б не тормозил ещё.

----------


## Белый Сокол

Использую MS Office 2007, раньше стоял Office XP.

----------


## pig

А у нас OpenOffice запущен в работу. Я сейчас OOO Basic осваиваю. Собственно, не столько Basic (который от VBA мало отличается), сколько сильно отличную от MS объектную модель.

----------


## ananas

Никаким, хватает на работе MS Office 2003. А у супруги свои примочки в MS Works 7.

----------


## kudoks

OpenOffice

----------


## PavelP

В России- OpenOffice(потому что бесплатен), в США- MSOffice2007(потому что шёл с буком).

----------


## Alexey R

Офис ХР.

----------


## Nvidia

Офис 2003 и 2007

----------


## Apolo

Microsoft Office XP потому что стоит Microsoft Windows XP, думаю так красивее  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mi2

MC Office 2010 для дома и учёбы. Но он в опросе не участвует  :Smiley:  .

----------


## IgorTT3

Ответил Microsoft Office 2003 и OpenOffice. Уточню: из Microsoft Office 2003 - только купленным Excel 2003, а из OpenOffice - всем, кроме OpenOffice Calc.

----------


## Gothic_Moonshade

Office 2007. есть 2003 нелиценз к сожалению он не идет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dog78

У меня тоже Office 2007.

----------


## Stas567

MS Office 2010

----------


## Matias

В основном использую LibreOffice. Крайне редко - MSO 2003 (только Word).

----------


## tmvs

MS Office. OO слишком простой.

----------


## servicebel

Microsoft Office 2007

----------


## Макcим

LibreOffice. Но есть один существенный недостаток. Никчемный русский словарь проверки орфографии. Когда работаешь с большими объемами информации, ошибки сам просто не видишь. Читаешь текст предложениями или даже абзацами. А окружающие потом делают вывод о твоей безграмотности. Зато удобный интерфейс в стиле MS Office 2003 и кроссплатформенность.

----------

